# Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz



## Alexander (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

Ich würde gerne wieder einen Forellenteich besuchen, aber ich weis nicht wo es in Rheinland Pfalz welche gibt. Also falls ihr Teiche wisst, würdet ihr sie bitte zu diesem Beitrag hinzufügen. Falls ihr auch wisst was es kostet könnt ihr das auch hinzuschreiben. Danke im Vorraus. :m


----------



## polli (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Hmm.
1. Zwischen PS und KL liegt einer. Kost glaub ich 15€.
2. In PS ist einer kost glaub ich 10€.
3. Im Eußertal sind zwei. Koste glaub ich pro Fisch.
4. Im Elmsteinertal sollen auch mehrere sein.

Zu 1. 
Hirschalbermühle.
Zwei Teiche.
Einer Forellen, einer Mischbesatz.
Schön und klar. (fein montieren)

Zu 2.
War nur einmal dort zum schaun.
Zwei Teiche. Einer (Becken) FLIFIE.

Zu 3. 
Den einen kenn ich (Landauer ASV glaub ich).
Durch den Ort und dann Rechts
Wird pro Fisch bezahlt.

Den anderen (durch den Ort dann Links)
Ist neu, kann ich Nix zu sagen.

Zu 4.
Kann ich auch nix sagen.
Ich mach mich ma schlau...


----------



## Alexander (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Erstmal danke das du soviele Teiche aufschreiben konntest. Kannst du mir eine genaue beschreibung zu dem Teich in Landau per PN zusenden ???


----------



## Milchner (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Hey Alexander fahr in den Odenwald.Ab Hirschhorn am Neckar ist da alle 10 km eine Anlage.Wir gehen immer nach Beerfelden zum Kurt.Ist auch nicht weiter wie nach PS.

Gruß aus Lu


----------



## Alexander (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Haben diese Teiche das ganze Jahr offen ???


----------



## Milchner (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Soviel ich weiss, ja.


----------



## Alexander (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Das is ja genial. Sind diese Seen stark bestzt, also fängt man oder eher nicht ???


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Das sind sogenannte Put & Take Seen, da werden Fische eingesetzt je nach Zahl der zahlenden Angler, diese werden in den Teich geworfen und dann geht das los...man muss eben am richtigen Platz stehen und dem Besitzer vertrauen, dass er wirklich genug Fisch reinpackt!!!


----------



## Milchner (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

@alexander
Geschenkt bekommst du die Fische natürlich nicht.Da musst du schon was für tun.Wenn du mit PowerBait Chartreuse und Bienenmaden ausgerüstet bist, denke
ich aber wirst du schon zufrieden nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Alexander (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Ich kenne es aus Österreich so das da hunderte Fische drin sindt und es keine Kust ist etwas zu fangen.


----------



## Milchner (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Das mag auch hier für manche Anlagen zutreffen,aber dort wo ich fische ist das bestimmt nicht so.In diesen Anlagen ,wie von dir beschrieben,musst du deinen Fang auch nach Gewicht bezahlen.Und da ist es auch gewollt das du viel fängst.

Und wenn du mal wirklich tolle Anlagen befischen willst,musst du nach Dänemark.
Das ist nicht zu vergleichen,mit unseren sogenannten Forellenpuffs.


----------



## Batscha (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo, schlechte Nachrichten. Seit dem 19.03.2009 ist die Angelanlage in Schmalenberg, Hirschalbermühle, geschlossen. Schade drum. Der Pächter bekam seinen Pachtvertrag nicht verlängert. Was aus den Teichen wird weiß man nicht, der Alte Pächter gab mir keine Antwort auf meine Mails. Also den Weg kann man sich sparen....
wenn jemand andere Adressen in der Umgebung hat, bitte hier Posten. 
Ich würde gerne in Zukunft noch ein paar Forellen fangen ohne 100km zu fahren.
Wobei das Kilofischen sehr öde ist. Sollte schon einTeich mit Tageskarte sein.
Petri Heil


----------



## Batscha (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wo finde ich einen Forellenteich in Rheinland Pfalz*

Laut diesem Thread hat die Mühle wieder offen!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77269&page=2


----------

